# ZingerBlind



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone have experience with these? I'm looking at the 5 panel.


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

I bought one but haven't used it much....the few times I did the wind blew it down. Might work better if it was staked. Quality is fine but for me too much work to stabilize! Want to buy it? Used twice!


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

I have three and use them daily. Love em. I stake mine down with metal tent pegs that I got at a fleet farm store. Built well and quick to set up. A little bulky compared to the ones with the posts but like I said set up is quick.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

The only problem is that you HAVE to stake them out. Otherwise, they are very handy.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Look at the other holding blind thread just a couple down.

Stakeoutinc.com is my recommendation.


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

So what is the Diff. the rest have to be staked in also? And yes I have seen them go in the wind too. If the wind is light you don't have to stake them.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Most other holding blinds are on poles that are the stakes as well. Might as well stick it in the ground rather than set it on the ground but then again I'm in the Red River Valley here of North Dakota/Minnesota and the wind is considered "light" at 15-20mph.


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks for the information guys.

Verne - what size? how much you want for it?


----------

